# SHOULD I BUY A 2002 ALTIMA 2.5S 69,000 MILES FOR 9,000



## kraziebone6988 (Apr 11, 2007)

*SHOULD I BUY A 2002 ALTIMA 2.5S 69,000 MILES FOR 9,000 THE BODY IS IN PERFECT SHAPE! I TEST DROVE IT AND IT WAS NICE BUT THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT WAS ON AND THE CAR WAS IDLING FROM 1RPM TO 2 RPM SO IM NOT SURE IF THAT IS A BIG THING. THE DEALERSHIP ARE GOING TO FIX THAT PROBLEM BUT JUST WANTED TO KNOW ME PAYING 9,000 FOR A 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 2.5S WAS A GOOD DEAL AND WOULD LIKE TO HEAR SOME FEEDBACK FROM PEOPLE THAT BOUGHT IT WITHIN HE LAST 3 YEARS AND IF I SHOULD REALLY GET THIS CAR TOMORROW OR NO!!! THANKS ALOT FOR YOUR TIME*


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You need to know what the code is in the computer. Don't let the sales person make you think that its not a big deal with the CEL. It could be a minor problem or a major one, once you buy the car its yours, so be careful


----------



## kraziebone6988 (Apr 11, 2007)

would you know the codes for the altima or the ones i should be watching for thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Do a search on the OBD II codes on this forum. Another suggestion is to spend some time and read through the posts on 02 Altima and see what are some of the common issues owners have with the 02 model.

I would throw some caution to the wind, if the engine light is one and the sales person is saying its not a big deal, don't believe him/ her. Like I said you need to know what the code is before making the purchase, it might be minor or it could be major. Personally, I wouldn't buy any car from any sales person if the CEL is on, but that just me.


Frank


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

kraziebone6988 said:


> *SHOULD I BUY A 2002 ALTIMA 2.5S 69,000 MILES FOR 9,000 THE BODY IS IN PERFECT SHAPE! I TEST DROVE IT AND IT WAS NICE BUT THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT WAS ON AND THE CAR WAS IDLING FROM 1RPM TO 2 RPM SO IM NOT SURE IF THAT IS A BIG THING. THE DEALERSHIP ARE GOING TO FIX THAT PROBLEM BUT JUST WANTED TO KNOW ME PAYING 9,000 FOR A 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 2.5S WAS A GOOD DEAL AND WOULD LIKE TO HEAR SOME FEEDBACK FROM PEOPLE THAT BOUGHT IT WITHIN HE LAST 3 YEARS AND IF I SHOULD REALLY GET THIS CAR TOMORROW OR NO!!! THANKS ALOT FOR YOUR TIME*


to start off 9,000 is pretty average but don't settle for 9k go lower you can get it for 8k if you really try. before i bought the car and even before the dealership touched the car i would have my own diagnosis done to the car just to make sure they aren't just erasing codes and not fixing problems. you can call up your local nissan dealerships to see if this car has gotten any recall work or if it needs any. do a carfax. and don't let them give you any bullshit.. as far as price goes.. my buddy bought an 02 with 50k for 8500 last week. so there you go..


----------



## kraziebone6988 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the time to replay to me all these replays infomation will help me alot thank you


----------



## alphateng (Mar 13, 2007)

hi there, perhaps this experience of mine can give you something to think about.

I bought my 2002 Altima 2.5S on Jan 2007 for $8500 at a mileage of 84000. There is a small dent at one of the side fender, so the price above is already after bargain. 

However, one thing that I want to put a caution on, my car's CEL light up after a month I bought it and the cause of it is the catalytic converter and the sensor is faulty. to replace them, it cost me around $800. So make sure that for this car, the CEL light up not bcoz of the converter. 

I highly recommend that you bring a mechanic along with you if you would like some professional and unbiased opinions on the car that you are about to buy. Another thing, do not go and check the car's condition at night, you could miss the smaller bad details. And if the dealer said that they will fix the problem, first make sure what is the real problem and it is really fixed.. that's why a proffessional mechanic will be of a great help at this time. hope im not too late. cheers!


----------



## kraziebone6988 (Apr 11, 2007)

well they said they will fix whats ever wrong with it im gonna get the warranty from the dealer for 3 years that covers alot umm im gonna make sure it covers catalytic converter but i don't think it covers the sensors. so when there done fixing it im gonna take it for another spin before i sign the papers thanks for your response


----------

